# bumblebee X pewter



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just a random thought but what would a bumblebee cross with a pewter produce... spiders, pastel, super pastels, cinnamons, bumblebee, pewter but what else?
also has anyone produced this?
stu


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Cinnabees and Normals.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

what do cinnabees look like? any pics by any chance?
stu


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

google strikes
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/forumpics/newcinnabee.jpg


----------



## jakeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm, Cinnabee is nothing special in my opinion!


----------



## calsmum22 (Sep 30, 2008)

i like it!!!!!!!!:flrt:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I believe bumblebee x pewter = 
Sterling
Super pastel
Pewter
Pastel
Pewter bee
Bumbelbee
cinna bee
spider
sterling bee
killer bee
pewter
cinny 
normals


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

cheers just was first thing i thought of when i woke up haha god nos why lol im not even really a royal python person! maybe i was dreaming of royals :lol2:


----------

